# Bonterra Park at Bennicassim



## Tmax (Aug 5, 2006)

Hi, Anyone staying there at present ? Thinking of heading down there at the end of the month and wondered what the weather is like and if there are many empty spaces on site. I know in previous years it got quite crowded after New Year.

Regards, Tom


Toujours a Vacances !


----------



## boggy (Sep 24, 2007)

Stayed there from Saturday to today, shorts and T-shirt from 10am to 4pm, it's been approx 16 to 18 deg. There are plenty of space's available. 

Arrived in La-Manga today for the C&CC rally for 2 weeks very warm and sunny, it's been like this since Xmas.

John


----------



## gofer (Feb 8, 2010)

try and get down for the festival i think its near the end of the month its well worth seeing


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

gofer said:


> try and get down for the festival i think its near the end of the month its well worth seeing


Yes, A couple of members on here have recommended the festivals.

There is another site in Benicassim but they lock you in (or out!) with huge iron gates at 10:30pm

Bontera park has a security guard on and you can come and go as you please.

TM


----------



## medsteps (Jul 1, 2008)

Bonterra park is great 
go there every year, meet a great crowd of people, lots to do very friendly site, everything is close to hand,supermarkets/ prom/ beach and the town which as a market
cyclists/runners and walkers will love it 

cant wait to go
steps


----------

